# Brigitte Nielsen: Sex-Marathon vor Dschungeleinzug



## Stefan102 (13 Jan. 2012)

​
Am vergangenen Sonntag düste der Dschungelcamp-Flieger Richtung Australien. Mit an Bord waren die zehn Kandidaten, die sich ab dem kommenden Freitag in das Abenteuer ihres Lebens stürzen. Die elfte Person wollte allerdings alleine in den Dschungel reisen: Glamour-Star Brigitte Nielsen (48). Die Ex von Sylvester Stallone (65) hatte auch gleich ihren Mann Mattia (32) mit im Gepäck, mit dem sie sich in den letzten Stunden vor dem zweiwöchigen Dschungeltrip noch ein bisschen austoben möchte.

Richtig gelesen, Brigitte wird definitiv noch eine romantische, wenn nicht gar extrem wilde Nacht mit ihrem Liebsten verbringen. Die zwei sind seit acht Jahren ein Paar, in dem Italiener hat die 48-Jährige ihren Traummann gefunden. „Er ist ein super schöner Mann, wir verstehen uns seit acht Jahren gut zusammen. Er ist ein super lieber Mann, er ist super im Bett“, erzählt Brigitte frei heraus im Gespräch mit RTL. Und weil ihr Schatz eben ein toller Liebhaber ist, wird eine Nacht vor dem Umzug ins Dschungelcamp noch mal ordentlich das Bett durchwühlt. „Jawohl, die ganze Nacht. Es wird nicht geschlafen", so die Camperin schmunzelnd.

Dann werden die zwei Kilo, die sich Brigitte extra vor dem Start angefuttert hat, ja schon kurz zuvor wieder abtrainiert worden sein...
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## tommie3 (13 Jan. 2012)

Zur Not ist ja auch ein Magier im Camp,der kann bei plötzlicher geilheit bestimmt was Wegpendeln.


----------



## Little_Lady (13 Jan. 2012)

was nütz es 20 Stunden Sex zu haben wenn man 14 Tage a 24 Stunden ohne auskommen muss.


----------



## comatron (13 Jan. 2012)

Eine Nacht aufladen - ob das lange reicht ?


----------



## Max100 (13 Jan. 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Zur Not ist ja auch ein Magier im Camp,der kann bei plötzlicher geilheit bestimmt was Wegpendeln.



Kompliment für den Spruch:thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (13 Jan. 2012)

die Mitteilungsbedürftigkeit mancher Promis is schon erstaunlich


----------

